# Our rear deck



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

so i just got my subs amp etc installed and it sounds great! cept for the entire rear deck rattling? is there anything i can do besides dynamatt to help this situation?
will changing my speakers help? i have aftermarket ones in right now but i want infinty reference's which is what i have up front...will this help? or will i still have crazy rattling?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

What I did to mine is I used bolts and body washers where those stupid plasitic clips are. That locked my rear deck lid down much better and it stopped buzzin....


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

didnt the bolts stick up...like right now those grey cliips are flush with the rear deck..if i put bolts wont the head stick up and look ugly?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd take the panel out and put a few beads of silicone sealant everywhere that it bolts down and makes contact with the metal panel. Let the silicone dry and then put the panel back on. BTW, I've got two pairs of MB Quart DSE 216 components on the way as well as a Coustic 481 QE amp to power them. Should be pretty nice, got a great deal on the stuff at eBay and www.ikesound.com


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> I'd take the panel out and put a few beads of silicone sealant everywhere that it bolts down and makes contact with the metal panel. Let the silicone dry and then put the panel back on.


that's a waaaaay better idea then what i did. :thumbup: i just stuffed a towel in where the back window meets the panel, needless to say it doesn't rattle but there's a damn towel in my window.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

but if i put the silicone beads i wouldnt be able to remove me rear deck again right? im planning to change the speakers within the next few months....so i might have to go with the towel? hahah btw sno did u mean towel on top near the 3rd brake light or like underneath in the trunk?


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

koshimaro said:


> but if i put the silicone beads i wouldnt be able to remove me rear deck again right? im planning to change the speakers within the next few months....so i might have to go with the towel? hahah btw sno did u mean towel on top near the 3rd brake light or like underneath in the trunk?


If you let the silicon dry fully before you put the deck back on you will still be able to remove it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

on top where a 3rd brake light would be, i have a spoiler with the 3rd light on it so it's not in the car. 

what toolapcfan was saying is that you put silicon on the underside of the panel and wait for it to dry. so it's sorta like little bump stops to help eliminate noise.


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

Thats a great idea. I have (or should say had) a similiar problem. That completely fixed it for me. Thanks!!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

what you can use instead of bolts is panhead screws and if your worried about the look then you could get those license place screw covers and cover them up that way----wouldn't look bad at all--and you could paint them whatever color you wanted if you didn't like the black---plus then you don't have to worry about your panel shifting if you get heavy speakers in there....


----------



## Lytheum (Aug 22, 2003)

I used dynamat and rags to stop the rattle. Works pretty good. Taking out the back speakers helped stop rattle to.


----------



## Sentra5646 (Jan 2, 2004)

I used weather stripping and lined the rear part with it. I had the rear deck rattleing against the window. This pushed the rear deck firmly against the window leaving no room for rattling.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

No offense, but you replied to a thread from November 28, 2003...but good deck idea nonetheless.


----------



## Sentra5646 (Jan 2, 2004)

:fluffy: whoops, didnt realize that, oh well, keeps it going for people searching and just another idea. :fluffy:


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

I replaced my rear speakers and I havn't had any problems with the deck rattling. I had to make some buffers out of rolled up duct tape for the rear brake light braket but other than that it was fine.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Consider yourself lucky. My rear deck was a nightmare after I put in my new speakers...all this even with the bass turned to a very conservative level. My factory Clarions did not elicit the same buzzes and rattles, but they were quite crappy considering the age of my car. It was a lot of hard work just to get a tight sounding interior, but very worth it.


----------

